# mixed drink ideas



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking for a good mixed drink with probly vodka, wife likes milkshake taste, I just wanna get loaded, thanx


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

White Russians, Mudslide, and B52 to chase it all down.
Hopefully your wife wants to get loaded too. Lot's of fun.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

You may want to look on Pinterest. They have some awesome looking stuff (with recipes) there. Or create your own board and collect a lot of mixed drink ideas.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Watermelon smoothie with vodka. Priceless.


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

Mudslide or frozen mudslide, problem solved.

It's kind of a chick drink but who cares...

3 parts vodka
1 part kahlua
1 part baileys
vanilla ice cream
ice as needed to reach milkshake texture

chocolate syrup and whip cream as a garnish if desired

If I want to impress the ladies I will drizzle the chocolate syrup in the glass by putting the bottle in the glass and rotating the glass while the syrup comes out. When you pour in the drink it locks the syrup on the side of the glass and makes it look all fancy.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

sounds good ,,,,never had kahlua


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

edbopc said:


> sounds good ,,,,never had kahlua


it's pretty tasty...ie Chicks love it.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

If you or the wife aren't coffee fans (Kahlua is coffee liqueur). 

You can sub that part of the recipe for a chocolate one - Godiva and Ghiradelli make them.


----------



## Chumpless (Oct 30, 2012)

john117 said:


> Watermelon smoothie with vodka. Priceless.


Ah! Liquid panty remover.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

going out for a supply run in a bit.....


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Watch out for the watermelon vodka smoothie as a good tasting, sweet watermelon somehow for us at least obscures the amount of vodka and the smash point can be reached quite quickly... Experiment with ingredients and if you only have ice cubes make sure the blender can chop them.

Also good is mango vodka smoothie. Go to an Indian or Asian grocery store and get canned mango juice / pulp. Get the non sugar added variety as it tastes better.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

panty remover,,,,,,,i like that


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

can you tell me what I need for watermelon smoothie?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I hope posting links is allowed  here is the closest to what we make, use regular vodka and some lemon juice:

http://www.yumsugar.com/Happy-Hour-Watermelon-Vodka-Cooler-482680


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

edbopc said:


> panty remover,,,,,,,i like that


If you like that there is an actual drink called the pink panty dropper. It contains pink lemonade, vodka, and usually something strong like everclear or bacardi 151. Use to make them all the time back when I first went to college.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

well with my wife it may take dynamite


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

john117 said:


> I hope posting links is allowed  here is the closest to what we make, use regular vodka and some lemon juice:
> 
> Happy Hour: Watermelon Vodka Cooler


Vodka Paralyser. Vodka Kahlua Pepsi and Milk. Yum!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Refuse to be played (Jun 7, 2013)

My favorite drink is the Grateful Dead. Its like a Long Island Iced Tea but with raspberry. Equal parts tequila, vodka, rum, gin, and raspberry liquor. Delicious and packs a kick.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Well after planning for a good time last night wifey did not feel like drinking, so I drank 2 beers alone and she had her nook stuck in her nose from time she got up till midnight when she crawled in bed. Fantastic!


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

The Mrs had a drink or two too many last night at our neighbor's barbeque  

Our neighbor makes outstanding Sangria and LI Ice Teas so she really enjoyed these and when we finally stumbled back home ..... she was more than ready to be à bad and naughty gal for me


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

Was my plan too, but not!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I was expecting the same but after the wonderful Dr. and I hosted a dinner party for 20 or so expats from her country she had a glass of rather awful white wine and pretty much slept for 10 hours. 

Best plans of mice, men, etc


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If you are just out to get smashed; in my younger days we made a drink called PJ ever heard of it?


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

no enlighten me?????


----------

